# Assign irq manually



## medisoft (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi!

Is there a way to assign manually IRQs to device vr0 and vr1 or ehci/uchi?

This because i'm trying to make a wireless router/ap with a mini-itx machine that has realtek NICs and with USB wifi dongles, but for some reason EHCI and vr0 are getting the same IRQ, and when in use the kernel panics and reboots, and this is very frequent with the same error...

I tryied to assign irqs on the BIOS, but there is no way to do that there.

I know that in linux i can pass irq=0xxxx parmeter to the modules/drivers, but i don't know how to do that on freebsd...

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

Have a look at device.hints(5). Not all machines allow you to change the IRQ though. It more or less depends on the wiring on your mainboard.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 3, 2009)

When setting things via the loader, one should use /boot/loader.conf for the settings and not /boot/device.hints.  The device.hints file will get overwritten during an upgrade (I think mergemaster covers this file, but don't know for sure), whereas loader.conf does not.

Think of device.hints as the defaults file, and loader.conf the overrides file.    (But definitely read the device.hints man page for the correct syntax and usage.)


----------

